# Pictures To Represent Cognitive Functions



## Dallas (Nov 7, 2009)

This mainly started off with the thought that:










Introverted Sensing just makes me think of Hank Hill from King of the Hill. We have type motivation posters, now I wonder if we can make some for the cognitive functions.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Ni?


----------



## Dallas (Nov 7, 2009)

Oh my gosh, of course we'd try to go for the most abstract function first. (x I'll give MAJOR kudos to anyone who can visually represent Ni well. That one is pretty interesting.

In complete jest, maybe:


----------



## Dallas (Nov 7, 2009)

It's seems that I only have comedic ways to represent these (x Someone should make it a bit more srsz. 

*Ni as described by Patrick Star:*


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I think of Ni when I see this one:










And Ne when I see this one:


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

Promethea said:


> And Ne when I see this one:


This is actually almost exactly what I imagine when I picture Ne.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

It's not a picture, but Te?


----------



## Dallas (Nov 7, 2009)

*I tend to think of Fi when I think of dandelions or pictures of fields.*


----------



## yesiknowbut (Oct 25, 2009)

Why?



....and, ten.


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

OcarinaOfRhyme said:


> It's not a picture, but Te?
> YouTube - Sherlock Holmes-Ultimate Fight Scene


Wouldn't that scene be more Ti considering he thinks it out internally?


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Eylrid said:


> Wouldn't that scene be more Ti considering he thinks it out internally?





> Te organizes and schedules ideas and the environment to ensure the efficient, productive pursuit of objectives. Te seeks logical explanations for actions, events, and conclusions, looking for faulty reasoning and lapses in sequence.
> 
> Te involves ordering, structuring, specifying, and applying logic to situations.
> 
> Te is also focused on performing a task in the most efficient and productive manner.





> Ti seeks precision, such as the exact word to express an idea. It notices the minute distinctions that define the essence of things, then analyzes and classifies them. Ti examines all sides of an issue, looking to solve problems while minimizing effort and risk. It uses models to root out logical inconsistency.[15] Ti is calm, articulate, and aware of the forces that bind reality together.


It seems like Te to me. . .


----------



## Essay (Oct 13, 2009)

Eylrid said:


> Wouldn't that scene be more Ti considering he thinks it out internally?


I think the internal component was more Ni helping visualize the future.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Ti


----------



## Veritas (Jun 6, 2010)

When I think of Ni I see this:











Aye, even Ni must have a sense of humour.


----------



## Proteus (Mar 5, 2010)

Ti:










Ne:










To break with the rules and combine them- NT:


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

Essay said:


> I think the internal component was more Ni helping visualize the future.


Perhaps.



Veritas said:


> When I think of Ni I see this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"We are the knights who say Ni!"


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Te


----------



## Burning Lion (Aug 17, 2010)

Ne


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

Fi


----------



## jdmn (Feb 5, 2010)

Mmm.. Se?


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## INFPwn (May 14, 2010)

Te?


----------



## danicx (Dec 5, 2009)

^That seems more Ti to me.


I like this one for Ni:


----------

